# Sydney - North Head - Sat 1/9



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Planning to troll and SP for Salmon and Trev's. Launching Little Manly around 5.20am and paddling out to front of Nth Head if the weather is kind. Have to be back on the ramp by 8am so it will be out and back for me.
All welcome.
David


----------

